# I'm Cutting the Cord...



## JeffRM (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello all, I'm a new member here. For the last 20 years I've been a loyal DirecTV customer, but really wasn't paying that much attention to the monthly fee. After realizing I was paying them almost $3K per year for not watching a whole lot I made a decision to pull the plug. I'm in the process of getting setup with an alternative system so I can cancel the service.

I purchased a Tivo Roamio Pro, outdoor antenna, and an Amazon Firestick. I like to watch shows that I record only- little to no live TV. My wife is not tech saavy; can barely figure out how to change the channels on DirecTV. I need to figure out a way to make the switchover process easy for her. 

What's the best TV streaming service out there for channels like Discovery, History, Cooking Channel, OWN, NFL Redzone, ESPN, ESPNU etc.? I see some of those channels on the HULU website, but is there a streaming service that will integrate with the Tivo Roamio with a wider choice? HULU doesn't seem to offer OWN or Discovery. What are you experienced folks using? I can get movies from Amazon or Netflix: I'm looking for the live TV and entertainment channels.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Errr, you do know that a Roamio Pro does not work with an antenna, right?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

The Roamio Pro doesn't work with an antenna it is a cable only DVR. If you can return it do so. For OTA you can use the base Roamio, Roamio OTA, or a Bolt.

Also not sure the Fire stick is the best/right streaming device. You should decide what service you want then make sure the device you buy has it and I would not cheap out - get something better than entry level.


----------



## JeffRM (Jul 27, 2017)

Oopss... I was confused. The Tivo I purchased is the Roamio OTA 1 TB.

I know the Firestick isn't worth much other than accessing Amazon content, but I figured my wife might be able to operate it. I also have an Android box with Kodi that I've been playing with, but it's not compatible with the Tivo. I don't believe any .apk's are compatible, correct?

I plan on hooking the Tivo up to the OTA; I'm looking for a way to seamlessly add the other channels that will be compatible with Tivo (for live programming). Is HULU the only option? I'm happy to pay for a few channels we actually watch, just not the $240/ month DTV has been charging. I'm looking for something very simple to use, or my wife will get quite upset.

Is there another option like HULU that offers more channels (and is Tivo compatible)?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JeffRM said:


> Oopss... I was confused. The Tivo I purchased is the Roamio OTA 1 TB.


I will become easier. Here is a current list of apps that TiVo has built-in:

Video Apps:
Netflix, HBO Go, Amazon Video (Prime), Amazon Video, Hulu, YouTube, MLB.TV, Plex, VUDU, EPIX, HSN, Vevo, The ALT Channel, FlixFling, Toon Goggles, WWE, Yahoo, YuppTV, Ameba TV, Tubi TV

Music & Photos:
iHeartRadio, Pandora, Plex, Vevo

Apps & Games:
Opera TV

The above is for 20.7.1 software. It has changed with 20.7.2.rc22


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

JeffRM said:


> Oopss... I was confused. The Tivo I purchased is the Roamio OTA 1 TB.
> 
> I know the Firestick isn't worth much other than accessing Amazon content, but I figured my wife might be able to operate it. I also have an Android box with Kodi that I've been playing with, but it's not compatible with the Tivo. I don't believe any .apk's are compatible, correct?
> 
> ...


None are Tivo compatible, you will need a Roku, Chromecast, Fire TV or AppleTV device. Some of the Android boxes may work, but you want to look at the below services for live cable channels

SlingTV Sling TV is A La Carte TV - Watch 7 Days Free!
PSVue PlayStation Vue
Hulu Live Hulu with Live TV - More than just Live TV
Directvnow DIRECTV NOW | Stream TV - Watch Live TV & On Demand
Youtube YouTube TV - Watch & DVR Live Sports, Shows & News If you're in a City that Youtube serves, this hasn't gone national yet.


----------



## JeffRM (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks for the information Joe. It doesn't look like the options are good. I guess the Tivo won't interact with a DirecTV Now streaming subscription?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

JeffRM said:


> Thanks for the information Joe. It doesn't look like the options are good. I guess the Tivo won't interact with a DirecTV Now streaming subscription?


Correct, it will not.


----------



## JeffRM (Jul 27, 2017)

Brett- thanks for the "disappointing" reply. I guess I'll need to go with HULU as meager as it seems to be. Maybe with time I'll become enlightened.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Don't forget the other options... "Roku, Chromecast, Fire TV or AppleTV device."


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Forget about finding a cable/sat channel streaming replacement that runs on Tivo. Need to stick with your Fire or get a Roku.

Streaming service with the most channels today is DirecTV NOW (starts at $35). Runs great on Roku, not so great on Fire. No DVR capability yet, but decent on demand if you use each network's own app.

I set my parents up with a Roamio OTA plus a Roku with DirecTV NOW. They are in their 80s and not tech saavy yet have no problems with this set up. They also used to have DirecTV.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

When you find the 'perfect' solution, let us all know. You've got a total test bed going, WAF and all.

What about YouTube TV? I guess (hope) it will work inside the TiVo YT app?

Otherwise, TiVo OTA + a Roku is probably the best package.

I just programmed a custom remote with a Roku and was able to find some 'discrete' commands to go straight to YouTube and several other apps. YMMV...

-KP


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

kpeters59 said:


> What about YouTube TV? I guess (hope) it will work inside the TiVo YT app?


I'd bet a lot of money that Youtube TV does not work inside of any existing Youtube apps.


----------



## JeffRM (Jul 27, 2017)

Sounds like it will be an interesting journey.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Did you check out what local cable would cost you? You almost certainly could get a minimum package combined with internet for far less than $200 month. Personally I would want to be able to record everything I watch. You can't do that with apps.


----------



## JeffRM (Jul 27, 2017)

Shows from apps/ .apk can be recorded, I'm doing it now. I didn't look into cable because I'm wanting to get away from it. Most of what we watch is network TV, so the Tivo will suffice most of the time. I;m just looking for a good way for my wife to view her channels. Once I get up and running with the OTA on the Tivo I'll begin experimenting a bit.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

I use a Roamio for our broadcast network channels. Be sure to get an adequate antenna for your location. Indoor is fine for some locations but an outdoor antenna may be needed. Check a website such as antennaweb.org for your address.

Then I use either my Apple TV 4 or the newer Amazon Fire Stick to access my Directv Now subscription. 

My wife isn't real tech savvy but I just tell her if she wants network channels grab the TiVo remote. If she wants cable channels to grab the Amazon or Apple temote (depending on which room she is watching in). If the TV is CEC capable and set up right simply pushing a button on the Apple or Firestick remote will switch the inputs in the TV and then she just selects the Directv Now app. It's not overly complicated. 

As mentioned by other posters; unfortunately as of right now there are none of the live TV streaming services that work directly from TiVo. You mentioned Hulu but just know that only the original on demand Hulu service works on TiVo, not the live channels option.

Good luck!


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Thinking about doing Tivo Roamio OTA 1TB + Amazon Fire TV app. Has anyone done this with great success? Speed/Picture Quality OK? I'd just put the Roamio in a closet and use the Fire TV's through the house for local antenna stations.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm using a TiVo Roamio for OTA and Firesticks on all but one TV and I'm happy with the setup. The Fire TV doesn't do Local channels that I'm aware of except for a beta app for TiVo. That might suffice but it's limited to watching recordings from the Roamio. I have TiVo minis on all but my main set which is connected to the Roamio for complete access to TiVo functions.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Unlike TeamPace, I find the Fire TV Tivo app pretty brutal compared to a Mini. I'll use one when travelling, but it just isn't worth the trouble inside the home, IMO. Mini give you the full Tivo experience nearly identical to your main Tivo. Fire app is a far cry from that.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

If all I want is to play back recordings, is the Fire TV ok? I have downloaded the app and it immediately found my Tivo's "My Shows". Looked fine, but I can't test it to play it since I only have a 1st gen Premiere.

I'd really only need it to be able to start playing core channel live recordings from the start (on PS Vue you can only start live, until the show is over) and also to get WGN.


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

Why not supplement your Roamio OTA with a FireTV *box*? It will allow you to run Kodi in addition to all the normal FireTV stuff (Kodi cripples Fire sticks as they're underpowered.) The FireTV box is much more responsive than the stick, provides a wired ethernet connection in addition to wifi, allows for additional storage & is just a better experience overall. Well worth the extra $$. It's still small enough to be portable if you want to take it with you from time to time.

One note that may be of relevance to your FireTV stick if you're traveling - the FireTV Tivo app, while nowhere the quality/experience of a Mini, will let you watch stuff from your Tivo back home similar to a Slingbox. Of course, it depends on your network connection at each end - I've done it while visiting family in the midwest & tunneling back to my Tivos in Las Vegas.


----------



## GilSan (Aug 11, 2017)

JeffRM -- your original question was about which streaming service to use.

I highly recommend you try suppose.tv. You tell it what channels you want to watch, and it shows the services that fit your choices and how much they cost. You can make tradeoffs between paying more and getting more channels. And you can see all the options in one place, easily compared.

I love new my setup -- a rooftop antenna, a Roamio OTA DVR, and Sling Blue with Heartland add-on. Cut my monthly cost in half, and have more good TV than I can watch.


----------



## markh813 (Aug 24, 2017)

I would add a logitech all in one remote to your setup. I receive 30 over the air antenna channels and use netflix, amazon prime, Vudu for pay per view movies, youtube video, and pandora music all on the Tivo.

With the logitech remote I can click one button and it turns on the TV, Tivo and my receiver. Or one button to change over to my roku for all the free apps there. One button to click over to the PS3 which the kids no longer use but I do for blueray movies, finally one button control to click over to my chromecast when used.

The logitech can be programmed to turn on my receiver when I click any of those buttons so TV, movies or just music is automatically played in surround sound or stereo.

Look at Pluto TV on roku which is like 30 channels of free cable, although not traditional cable channels, but a good selection of comedy music and movies, plus a good free library of on demand movies.

Now and then I pay for SlingTV or PSVue if need full cable for a couple months. Currently paying the $15 for HBO but through Amazon Prime video app on Tivo so I can access it directly from the Tivo instead of Roku.

Been running this way for 3 years and don't miss cable.

[Edit: When I use the logitech remote the Tivo was technically already on, it just turns on the right hdmi combinations with my tv, receiver, and tivo]


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

anyone know of a good amazon fire TV remote (compatible) that also does tv functions like volume and power, and inputs? I have the snap on remote for the voice remote, but looking for an all in one with the bluetooth but also IR. (cheap, not a $300 Harmony). Thanks!


----------



## markh813 (Aug 24, 2017)

b_scott said:


> anyone know of a good amazon fire TV remote (compatible) that also does tv functions like volume and power, and inputs? I have the snap on remote for the voice remote, but looking for an all in one with the bluetooth but also IR. (cheap, not a $300 Harmony). Thanks!


I bought the $59 harmony 650 remote on amazon-it may have a newer version now? My only extra expense was a $50 harmony PS3 IR interface so it could control PS3 for blueray movies.

Anyway for sound-I set up the choices for watch TV or Roku or Blueray function so I control all volume through my stereo receiver. I don't have an amazon fire tv device so I'm not sure how those would interface for volume. But I assume it could still work like my Roku sounds come through the stereo.

I have actual TV volume at zero and only hear sound through my stereo receiver. no matter which device I'm using the harmony remote volume up down controls sound.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks, I'm moving from receiver to TV speakers only. So I just need something that connects to Amazon Fire TV, but also will do volume, power, input on my TV.


----------



## markh813 (Aug 24, 2017)

b_scott said:


> thanks, I'm moving from receiver to TV speakers only. So I just need something that connects to Amazon Fire TV, but also will do volume, power, input on my TV.


This thread here has a universal remote discussion that starts at post #38 User name mdavej
Hope that helps
Pre-Sale Questions - New CableCutter

......
But if you get a universal remote, then every source and input is only one button press away. By avoiding a good remote, you are only making life hard on yourself and your family. A very good universal can be had for about $20. This is my personal favorite at the moment: Getting started with Xsight and Nevo - JP1 Remotes
Harmony is the most popular universal by far but more expensive. If $20 is too much, there are also universals starting around $5. Setup on those is just a bit more involved.
........


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

markh813 said:


> This thread here has a universal remote discussion that starts at post #38 User name mdavej
> Hope that helps
> Pre-Sale Questions - New CableCutter
> 
> ...


Thanks. I do want a universal - that does BT. I have a Harmony One. But I don't want to buy another Harmony that is $200, or uses a hub. I just want something that connects with Fire TV but also does TV functions. I'll check out that thread.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

I cut the cord years ago. I thought I would miss all the cable channels, but I really don't. Between my Antenna and Tivo and getting all the broadcast channels and others. Plus Netflix, which is cheap per month. They have a lot of great Original content. If you have Kids, there's a lot of Kids content. That should be mostly all you need. I did the whole DirectTVNow thing for 3 months to get a free AppleTV4. The Apple TV4 in my opinion is the best streaming device out. When it was the older AppleTV3, I would have said ROKU which I also have, and the original Amazon Fire Stick. My Fire stick is poky. Last time I used it, it couldn't even stream one of their programs without buffering all the time. i couldn't watch. I switched to the ROKU and it played the same content perfectly good. Amazon Prime will come to AppleTV 4 soon. Amazon has already announced it. 

So for me it's mostly Tivo Roamio for recording OTA and Netflix. I rarely do Amazon Prime. I got that for the free 2nd say shipping, though I use it to stream their free Music. I have a ton of movies on my NAS I've ripped from all my discs. DirectTVNow has no DVR ability's yet and so I'm not going back to the past of having no DVR. I also found I just really never watched any of the channels. There's a bunch of cable channels that I just didn't care. As they say, you can't miss what you don't watch. I just don't have that much time to watch all this TV. So no need for DirectTVNow or HULU with is really annoying unless you pay more for the commerial free, and even then I just don't think it's worth it. Between ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, PBS, CW, AntennaTV, MeTV, etc my TIVO is always recording stuff. Most of it for my Retired Dad who lives at my house and watches a lot of TV. There's a lot of great older content. If you haven't seen it, it's new to you. 

I just don't see the point. If you like GOT on HBO, wait for the season to be over and then sign up for a month and binge watch it all, which doesn't take long for this season which is almost over, and then anything else, and Cancel and wait for next year once again. Same with anything you may like on Showtime. Save money doing that. I don't watch enough content on them to make it worth $15 a month.

A couple shows I'm hooked on, I can get a season pass from Amazon and watch the following day commerial free and no commercials and I own it. I just get the SD version. Looks good enough. So there are options. You can rent or buy movies from Apple or VooDoo and others. I have a tone of hardware in my Family room. My Dad wouldn't have a clue how to switch what to what to watch anything and so I use a Harmony Remote. Which works with TIVO and my AppleTV and ROKU, and most everything else. Doesn't work with a Amazon Fire Stick. So I have a "Watch Tivo" Watch AppleTV" and so on. Just Click on screen what you want and all the inputs of everything go where they need to be, devices turned on/off and then it all can be controlled with just that 1 remote. My Dad is 70 and he can use that. He is clueless on how it all works, or my Wired House Network or anything else. When he first moved in, he was talking about signing back up to the DirectTV Satellite service, or whatever one it was. Getting it for my house. I hold him I didn't need it. Give things a try how they are, and he doesn't miss it. Already says he watches to much TV as it is.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

JBDragon said:


> I just don't see the point.


Obviously not a big sports fan like me, for whom there is definitely a point.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

b_scott said:


> Thanks. I do want a universal - that does BT. I have a Harmony One. But I don't want to buy another Harmony that is $200, or uses a hub. I just want something that connects with Fire TV but also does TV functions. I'll check out that thread.


Controlling a Fire TV is a complex subject and has different solutions for a stick versus a box. Both are RF* and HDMI-CEC only. However, you can plug a 3rd party IR receiver (I like Ortek or FLIRC) into the Fire TV box (not the stick). So here are your stick control options in order of increasing cost:
- HDMI-CEC (free but limited to TVs that have and will pass the required commands - My Sony and Toshiba TVs can do it, but my Vizio won't).
- Smartphone with remote control apps. To also control your TV with a smartphone requires some sort of wifi-IR gateway device like a Global Cache or a smartphone with integrated IR (very rare these days).
- Harmony hub based remote ranging from $100-$260.

For the Fire TV box, all of the above plus:
- IR dongle (Ortek, FLIRC, MCE ~ $15) plus any IR remote, your current One included

A point of clarification about CEC - you control the Fire TV via TV IR commands that are in turn relayed over HDMI to the Fire TV. So a prerequisite is that your TV has at least play/pause, ffwd/rew (or skip fwd / skip back), home (guide), back (exit) and arrows and ok. Many TVs posses these even though they may not be on the TV's original remote or even in the Harmony database. If you want to know for sure, just ask in this thread and we can check our command databases. If they exist, they can be added to Harmony via pronto hex. Sony was nice enough to make an entire class of these transport control commands they call Bravia Sync commands. This was the easiest one for me to implement. Toshiba was also easy since the play/pause and other transport commands are present on Toshiba remotes.

For those who don't already have a One but want about the same functionality for a low price, I highly recommend the Nevo I've posted about before.

Personally, I control all my Fire TV sticks and boxes with a simple IR remote. I use CEC with my sticks and Ortek dongles with my boxes. Works fairly well, but both CEC and the IR dongle are missing the Menu (hamburger icon) command. I have also used FLIRC and MCE, but various Fire TV firmware updates have broken those periodically. Ortek is the only one that seems to be immune to updates so far.

* I use the term RF in the broadest sense that includes bluetooth, wifi, etc. Basically any signal that does not require line of sight.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

GilSan said:


> JeffRM -- your original question was about which streaming service to use.
> 
> I highly recommend you try suppose.tv. You tell it what channels you want to watch, and it shows the services that fit your choices and how much they cost. You can make tradeoffs between paying more and getting more channels. And you can see all the options in one place, easily compared.
> 
> I love new my setup -- a rooftop antenna, a Roamio OTA DVR, and Sling Blue with Heartland add-on. Cut my monthly cost in half, and have more good TV than I can watch.


The problem in choosing channels, not content, I've found out, is that just because a streaming supplier carries a channel it doesn't mean they carry the shows within that channel someone wants to watch.

I tried Hulu Live and they had some of the content I desired but it was full of commercials (the day old versions AND, of course, live).

I then went to CenturyLink and they had all the channels I wanted but very few programs.

To be honest, there's SO much that comes on OTA, Prime, and Vudu that I never even turn my Roku on anymore...so why did I just buy a Firestick?

I don't miss cable one little bit BUT if new seasons of my favorites come on I'll be irritated.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

My problem is sorting the "free" stuff worth watching on a Firestick. Download an app, install an app, try content of that app then delete app due to disappointing content.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Controlling a Fire TV is a complex subject and has different solutions for a stick versus a box. Both are RF* and HDMI-CEC only. However, you can plug a 3rd party IR receiver (I like Ortek or FLIRC) into the Fire TV box (not the stick). So here are your stick control options in order of increasing cost:
> - HDMI-CEC (free but limited to TVs that have and will pass the required commands - My Sony and Toshiba TVs can do it, but my Vizio won't).
> - Smartphone with remote control apps. To also control your TV with a smartphone requires some sort of wifi-IR gateway device like a Global Cache or a smartphone with integrated IR (very rare these days).
> - Harmony hub based remote ranging from $100-$260.
> ...


Thanks! Coincidentally I already have FLIIRC I never set up yet.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

I’m in the same boat. About to drop spectrum and go OTA. Can I confirm there is currently no apps that will stream live tv through the OTA. Hulu, YouTube apps in TiVo etc won’t do live tv? I really don’t want to get another device (Roku etc) and have to switch to that; plus that would only help in one room.


----------



## sdawson (Aug 18, 2016)

ohboy710 said:


> Can I confirm there is currently no apps that will stream live tv through the OTA. Hulu, YouTube apps in TiVo etc won't do live tv? .


I am confused about your question. No app is needed to stream live TV OTA. Your TV set and antenna are all that is needed. Tivo adds DVR capability to the mix. Apps on the Tivo or Roku or other such device bring the further capability of internet based media to supplement the broadcast TV.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sdawson said:


> I am confused about your question. No app is needed to stream live TV OTA. Your TV set and antenna are all that is needed. Tivo adds DVR capability to the mix. Apps on the Tivo or Roku or other such device bring the further capability of internet based media to supplement the broadcast TV.


I suspect the poster is trying to determine if a TiVo's OTA tuning/recording can be supplemented with one of the new TV streaming services (Sling, PS Vue, DirecTV NOW, YouTube TV, Hulu Live TV, ...?) without requiring a separate streaming device, to provide a more complete cable/satellite TV replacement.

They're asking for "live TV" confirmation for Hulu & YouTube because at least these apps exist, in some form, on the TiVo platform, unlike Sling, PS Vue, etc., where lack of support is obvious.



ohboy710 said:


> I really don't want to get another device (Roku etc) and have to switch to that; plus that would only help in one room.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

As for confirmation, I can't help on that front, aside from saying someone noted a YouTube app update the other day, and that Amazon is supposedly launching a TV service, as well.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

sdawson said:


> I am confused about your question. No app is needed to stream live TV OTA. Your TV set and antenna are all that is needed. Tivo adds DVR capability to the mix. Apps on the Tivo or Roku or other such device bring the further capability of internet based media to supplement the broadcast TV.


I don't want to stream OTA. I want to stream channels like CNN or TBS.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

ohboy710 said:


> I'm in the same boat. About to drop spectrum and go OTA. Can I confirm there is currently no apps that will stream live tv through the OTA. Hulu, YouTube apps in TiVo etc won't do live tv? I really don't want to get another device (Roku etc) and have to switch to that; plus that would only help in one room.


There are very adequate streaming apps already IN the TiVo.

YouTubu, Hulu, Vudu, Pluto, Amazon, TeleTub, etc., are in it. It provides a great guide as well.

I'll NEVER pay for ANYTHING again. I found Hulu to be a total waste of money as well.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Karyn said:


> There are very adequate streaming apps already IN the TiVo.
> 
> YouTubu, Hulu, Vudu, Pluto, Amazon, TeleTub, etc., are in it. It provides a great guide as well.
> 
> I'll NEVER pay for ANYTHING again. I found Hulu to be a total waste of money as well.


"Adequate" doesn't equate to their ability to stream the live TV packages being rolled-out by their respective parent companies.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> "Adequate" doesn't equate to their ability to stream the live TV packages being rolled-out by their respective parent companies.


Unfortunately, I've found that one MUST either subscribe to individual networks, purchase a season, or just stay with cable.

The latter will NEVER enter my home again.

I've purchased seasons of what I want as well as three networks. It's worked out well for me.

Hulu turned out to be one big load of nonsense, IMO, as did ALL the other steam services which ALL ended up costing just about as much as cable and offered substandard content.

It took me awhile to get the "hang" of OTA and purchasing ONLY what I want. With a great antenna I'm all set and quite happy.

Perhaps TiVo OTA isn't for you. You DO need a Roku or similar to stream some things. I never use mine now. Not the Roku nor the the fire TV . There's enough right on the TiVo and my smart TVs....THIS season at least.

Good luck!


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

Sparky1234 said:


> My problem is sorting the "free" stuff worth watching on a Firestick. Download an app, install an app, try content of that app then delete app due to disappointing content.


I've done that with about 8 of them already on trial basis. Every single one stunk, IMO.


----------

